# RSR failures



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone been seeing all these red sea reefer failures on the red sea group on facebook?

For the amount of money they're charging I think it unacceptable for there to be this many happening where tanks are bursting at the bottom seams

Anyone here had this happen?

I was considering getting one of these one day but now....



Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Not a fan of larger prefab aquariums WITHOUT a bottom EuroBrace (EB). Neither a fan of rimless as 1) water overspill from algae scraping at the waterline and 2) use minimal glass thickness and the bow in the glass causes stress on the seam.

The RedSea seams are beautiful as they don't use an inner corner silicone seam...just like Jewel Aquariums of days gone by.

IF you really like the look of the RSR systems, spend the extra $ on a custom to the specs you want, bottom EB, thicker glass if you want rimless or top EB with std thickness. 

The stands are epoxy coated particle board. Sexy and clean and all but makes my nerves shiver assembling it...LOL Silicone seal the cut ends and assemble or they will swell over time with spillage. Spend the $ and have a custom metal stand that fits the bottom perimeter and clad the stand with epoxy coated marine plywood/MDF.

Overall it will cost at least 20% more than a RSR system but cheaper in the long and significantly stronger structurally and durable finish.

JM2C


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Is it only the XXL750 has issue?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

From what I gather it is mostly the 750 series. 

Perhaps the same issue of Oceanic bowfronts back in the day with a "bad batch of silicone". From what I remember of the Oceanics, the MFG dates on the stickers spanned over 2 years from the leakers so I call BS on that...LOL


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

notclear said:


> Is it only the XXL750 has issue?


Yes i think so...i have not seen or heard about any other models..


----------

